# How to connect the power steering pump.



## RKM (Jun 9, 2008)

gemmuj,

I have the electric/hydraulic MR2 pump too. It's hard to tell from the photo, but it appears that your hose fitting is a "banjo" fitting. If this hose is long enough to reach your new pump, you could have a new fitting crimped on.

The MR2 pump has a metric female thread (M16 X 1.5) port. The original male fitting that connected to this had a flared tube that sealed against a seat inside the female. In my case, I used a metric X #6 JIC male adapter that seals on the face of the pump with an O-ring. Then it was a simple matter of getting a new hose made to length with #6 JIC female 90 degree swivel ends. My PS rack has the same metric female thread.

I could post pictures if you'd like as well as the part number for the adapter.

Good luck.

Rob


----------

